# shifter cable adjuster on R3



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Im not sure if thats the right name for it ...but the cerverlo r3 doesnt have one and i'm im having problem adjusting the front derraileur shifter. i have a Rotor Q rings and standard chainring with the R3 and everytime you shift to the small rings it wont go back up to the big ring. I took the bike to a lbs and they were looking for that cable adjuster. can you install one, i'm using campy shifter and cable. Thank you


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I have R3 and S3 and both bikes don't have cable tension adjusters. I am also running Q rings on both bikes as well.

The tension adjusters aren't necessary if you set the tension right at the derailleur; which it should be anyway regardless of whether there is an adjuster or not. 

If you cannot bring the chain back up to the large ring, that's because the cable tension is not tight enough (have some minor slack) when the derailleur is at the small ring position. Just loosen the cable pin bolt and pull on the cable and tighten the bolt to hold it.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like the cable may have stretched a little and now you're out of adjustment. Not a big deal to fix.

1. Shift your f/d all the way down, keep pressing the thumb shifter until it stops.
2. Check to make sure that you're not beyond the lower limits - basically that the chain doesn't fall off the c/r.
3. Loosen the bolt holding cable to the dérailleur, I think it's a 5mm.
4. Then pull the cable tight and re-tighten the bolt.

This should put you in a good range. You can then fine tune it with the adjustment screws. 

All in all not a big deal. I say "give it a go" and fix it yourself.:thumbsup:


----------

